# Puppy Grooming



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

For your pups first few grooms you may want to see a professional dog groomer besides just grooming the dog good groomers will also work on training your dog in a gentle manner to make grooming not so scary in the future.

In my opinion it is the breeders responsibility to groom the pups before they go to their new homes. The earlier the better!

While at home you might want to just turn on the clippers and place them against the dogs body, feet, face, etc.. just for them to hear the noise and feel the vibration and reward when doing so.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Our groomer suggesting running an electric toothbrush on her paws to help get our pooch used to it. Luckily she'd been groomed once or twice before we got her, but I keep meaning to try that. I also play with her paws a ton, sticking my fingers all in between the toes, etc. I'm guessing our dog only had a problem with the paws since she didn't mentioned the face but I would imagine it's somewhat similiar?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Most problems with grooming a dog seem to occur on the feet either doing nails, shaving them or even holding them, most dogs just seem to dislike anything done with their feet so playing with them will definitely help.

My poodles are fine with their feet being messed with but my German Shepherd will still only let me trim her nails, she wont let other people do it, it would probably take a small army, lol.


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

*little and often*

Hi, just read this, most good breeders will have clipped and bathed pups a good couple of times before leaving for their new homes. However in this case you need to make up for lost time. If you are nervous of using the clippers the pup will know, so it would be best to let a professsional do it. If you are confident with the clipping I would suggest letting the puppy sit on someone's knee on a towel and just do the back feet first with lots of praise and maybe a treat like a tiny piece of cheese when behaving. Then try the front feet again lots of praise and treats. The face is always scary to a puppy so go easy and start underneath not in front of their eyes or near their ears to start with. Your pup may look a little weird until you can do the whole face. Also don't clip too close at first as he may scatch and rub at his face and make it sore.

Make it a rewarding experience and keep checking your clippers arn't getting hot too. Most puppies kick up to start with; and a standard has much more to kick off with than his smaller cousins!

I am sure you will win in the end!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I was able to clip him Friday night and here's how he turned out. For him never having been clipped and for me never having clipped a face before, I don't think he is too bad. What do you think? I'm pretty sure I need to do further under his ears and down his chest. We'll work on that and feet later this week.

Thanks again!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you did a great job! My Oliver needs his face and feet trimmed too but I'm too chicken to try it myself. He has had it done before by his breeder and he does okay when I comb him out, just a few nibbles here and there on my hand, but I'm not sure about me shaving him.


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

You have done a brilliant job, well done!! You don't need to go down too far down on his chest just a couple of inches below his throat should do it. Just keep having a little go, you will both get better!

Must just say he has a lovely noble expression!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advise!! I spent some time grooming Cash this past Sunday and was able to clip his face and his paws. Here is a picture of him, and one of one of his paws. Do I need to clip any higher up on his paw? I wasn't 100% sure about that. He just got finished playing with the kids outside when I snapped these pictures. He is such a good boy!

Thanks again!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I like going higher up on the paw but that's just me, for just a pet groom its really up to you!

For the face i go from the ear and all the hair right by the ear to the eye and then right under the eye, just be really careful in that area and make sure the blade isnt hot.

You can also go as far down the neck or as high as you want..i like going further down then some people just because i like to be able to see the pretty dog collars i put on them! I also dont like the hair getting tangled in the collar.

You did a really good job! Having your own poodle to groom will definitely get you used to it. You can do clean face/feet about once a week and always get some hair off!

Good job!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You did a great job Cash! It just takes a lot of patience with puppies, and each time they get a little more used to it. You can even try laying your pup down if that'll help while you do the feet.

Keep up the good work ^^


----------

